# Scalloping! 7-25



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

I had to take a trip down to Florida for a wedding over the weekend, and I thought hmm, how could this be worth while?  Well lucky me, Chasing Tail invited me to the west coast for some scalloping!  Him and some friends had been having some luck and I've never been so I couldn't pass up such a great offer...  

Penn got to come too!!









He's a great first mate


















And boat guarder




































I'd say we ended up with about 7 gallons or so... And man it was an all day affair!  But it was a blast!  Kyle also found this poor guy in a abandoned crab trap... And we put him out of his misery lol

look at that kill shot! (and fileting skills...)









Hopefully I'll make it back down before season closes


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm going Monday for the first time. How far out did you have to go? Do you know where you launched from?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Haul!
Who had the pleasure of cleanin' the treasures... 
Either way, I can smell them bacon wrapped rascals right now! :


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice haul guys. Looks like good fun and good eats.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

I bet Sophie did all the catchin and Kyle was just there to shopvac. Penn looks awesome by the way Soph.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

litpipe:  We left out of a ramp in Horseshoe beach and probably went out four or five miles... Just looked around for nice sandy spots...

TBayRay:  Lol, a shopvac makes the cleaning super easy!  We all helped out... But man it took forever!!

out-cast:  Not gonna brag, I did pretty awesome... lol jk.  
Penn is huge isn't he!!  This was his first time on the boat too.. He loved it!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice seeing a report from you Sophie!  That sure looks like a fun time catching all those, and the "first mate" photo made me LOL! ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

lol thanks HaM! It's nice to actually have something to put up for once... I only have 7 weeks of school left till I graduate! So I hope to have more time to get back at it


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

fun times! i think the limit is 2 gallons per person per day in the shell.


----------

